# Reversed live center.



## aametalmaster (Jan 8, 2012)

Here was a little job i just finished to use on my SBL when i make plumb bobs. Now i can hold the tail of the bob while i work on the body. Its just a #2MT shaft turned with a boss to hold a 608Z ball bearing...Bob


----------



## talkingmonkey (Jan 8, 2012)

That is extra clever.  Could use any bearing theoretically for small holding jobs. Thanks for sharing that idea.

Jeff


----------



## Tony Wells (Jan 8, 2012)

And, you could turn up a stubby little point, or a shallow bell center that slips closely into the bearing bore. Of course, a single row BB is not heavy duty, but lots could be done with it if one was careful with ts pressure.


----------



## aametalmaster (Jan 8, 2012)

I prob will make little aluminum flanged bushings to reduce the bearing hole even farther..Bob


----------



## Metalmann (Jun 18, 2012)

Great idea, looks like your MT has taken a few spins.


----------



## aametalmaster (Jan 5, 2014)

Metalmann said:


> Great idea, looks like your MT has taken a few spins.



Actually those are tooling marks from my lathe tool...Bob


----------



## ARM (Jan 12, 2014)

Just one question from a rookie, if U  may
How did U turn the exact Morse Taper ???
Thanks in advance
aRM


----------



## aametalmaster (Jan 12, 2014)

ARM said:


> Just one question from a rookie, if U  may
> How did U turn the exact Morse Taper ???
> Thanks in advance
> aRM



I use my taper attachment. Here is how i figured my MT setup...Bob


----------



## Tony Wells (Jan 12, 2014)

I have a small version of your center. It's a #2 mt. I just took a drill shank and cut it off and bored  it for a bearing about 1/2" OD IIRC. Works nicely on anything you can put a male point on. I don't have a small lathe at the moment, but I suppose it could be sleeved down.


----------



## eightball (Jan 24, 2014)

When you set up a taper like that, you have to be sure that your indicator and your cutting tool are both on centerline , if not the taper will be off. Also morse tapers are different with each size so you need to set up for the same size you are cutting, you cant just use the same angle and make it bigger or smaller.  Just a few words of caution. I usally set them up the same way.


----------

